# Help for making a FreeBSD package



## K2S (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello,

For a software I patched/worked on, I have to provide  package support for various platforms different than my own. This  includes RHEL, Debian, FreeBSD, both i386 and AMD64 releases. My  experience is mostly with Red Hat/CentOS, which is my own system. I have  experience with RPM packages and have completed the Linux part, but  have difficulty with the FreeBSD part, considering my limited experience  with the OS. How to accomplish this? Can you guide me or give me a  good tutorial on the topic?

I don't have FreeBSD installed, but thanks to a friend sysadmin I now have an account on a remote FreeBSD 9.1 AMD64 system.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 14, 2013)

We have a whole book on creating ports: FreeBSD Porter's Handbook.


----------



## K2S (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you, I shall read through it, test and write again if there is anything unclear.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2013)

Once you have the port set up correctly you can create a package with `make package`. See ports(7).


----------

